# air shocks



## linngrovian (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a 2005 jeep wrangler unlimited. I installed a western uni mount system 6.5 feet in width. My problem is the weight of the plow squating the suspension down to the bump stops with the plow raised. What kind of air shocks, and where can I buy them.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

There is a guy on here running a V on a Jeep and he uses air shocks. I am sure he will respond. I would not think they would hold up but from him, they do.

Other options would be airbags or timbrens.

A Western 6.5 really isn't super heavy on that Jeep so you shouldn't have to do too much work to the suspension.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Since he hasn't responded yet, try searching on "theplowmeister". :salute: You will find all sorts of great things related to Jeeps.

Fran


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm Baaaaaaak


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Air shocks can add about 1,000# of lift to the F end. depends on how much air pressure you put in them. Pump them up for the plow let some air out when you take the plow off. You can even use them to help hook up the plow... if you drive up to mount the plow and your jeep is to low then pump up the shocks until the jeep matches the plow mount.

I've done this about 5 times already. I'll give you the links and with a Little time and pencil and paper you can figure out what you need.

1) Look up the shock for your application. (your current shock) and write it down http://catalog.tenneco.com/monroe/eCatalog.do

2) Go hear and find your shock (Use the serch put your number in the serch box) write down the compressed length, extended length, top mount style and bottom mount style. go up to page 2 and familiarize yourself with the mounting styles. your bottom mount is XP4.http://www.monroe.com/catalog_lookup/misc_app_docs/08_MountingLengthSheet.pdf

3) go down to "Air Shocks" ( use the search) Find an air shock that matches as close to yours as possible. in your case it looks like the MA763 is close, it has a bottom mount XP5 The bottom mount is 1/16 biger.. at worst a litle filing) Order the shocks or cross reference to Gabrial Hi-jacker.


----------



## monkemeier (Dec 2, 2007)

*Air shocks for 2007JK*

Thanks Plowmeister. I picked out MA793 and installed them today. They fit perfectly on my 2007 Jeep Wrangler JK.
Ed


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope they work out for you. Let me know how your setup works.


----------



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

I had a little trouble ordering the air shocks for my Jeep. I called tech support at Tenneco and they said there is no way I can put those air shocks on my 98 TJ. He said they are for rear only and I will have safety issues when the air bladder goes at 40 miles an hour and they also will not fit. 
I have about 700lbs on the front and a lot of sagging. Any ideas?

Thanks Mike


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Mike, instead of air shocks, you could also try Air-Lift air springs. They are mounted inside of the front coil springs. Here's a source but I'm sure there are many others out there:
http://store.summitracing.com/partd...8280+4294907384+4294873570+0+115&autoview=sku

I use the same type in my Class A motorhome on the GM chassis.

Fran


----------

